# Doegirl @ 2013 3-D shoots



## Northwood lures

My wife is a member here and I thought I would throw up some photo's of her shooting the 3-D's this year. She is getting really good... really fast.

Hope you enjoy the journey. I will update this throughout the year.


Here are a few from the O.S.T.A. shoot last weekend. Long drive for a trad shoot but well worth it.


----------



## Northwood lures

Here are a few more from a 3-D we shot a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## M.Schmitz87

Nice shots. For both of you. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Nice shots. For both of you.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thank you. I am very happy to have a wife who can share all aspects of my life and I her's. She is coming along nicely and hopefully this will continue on for many years to come.


----------



## Northwood lures

Doegirl Bought her first T/D last weekend and I just got a picture to post of it. Hopefully I will have many more pictures of her actually shooting it in the near future 

By the way, this bow was made by Steve Wagner - Wagner bows.
33# @ 26" when Braced @ 9"


----------



## Northwood lures

Doegirl shooting very well on the 3-D today while I took pictures and flung a few myself.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Nice shots!!


----------

